# What to get?



## 04bumpintahoe (Nov 24, 2016)

I know it matters a lot on my enclosure and deadening I'm working on that but I have 400 to spend on sub or subs. Running alpine mrx-m240 2400 [email protected] what do you guys recommend. I can buy two 15" dd 700 series in a box for 400 but they're d4 so can only run 1500 RMS to the pair. I can get a dd 9515j for 375 will have to build enclosure. Or I can get 2 hdc312's for 400 in atrend box but same issue d4's so can feed them the power they need. What do u recommend?

Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

I'd do the single 15, easy to build a box for id a very capable sub! if you know you'll upgrade later on to a 1 ohm stable amp, the 2 lower end dd 15s would be quite fun.


----------



## 04bumpintahoe (Nov 24, 2016)

Ohyea going in a 04 Tahoe so plenty of room

Sent from my SM-S975L using Tapatalk


----------

